# [solved] pegasus II usb 2 lan not stable

## ixo

Hi,

I have a problem with a pegasus usb2lan adapter which does not run stable. After 10 or 20 minutes, the connection is away. The linux box tries to send packages, but never receives anything any more.

It's running with usb1.1. I tried to connect it to a 100Mbit/s and to a 10Mbit/s line with the same result:

When booting, the kernel log says:

```
May 27 10:00:59 [kernel] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and a

ddress 3

May 27 10:00:59 [kernel] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

May 27 10:00:59 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: setup Pegasus II specific registers

May 27 10:00:59 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: eth2, ADMtek ADM8511 "Pegasus II" USB 

Ethernet, 00:00:4e:11:00:00

May 27 10:01:05 [kernel] eth2: set allmulti

                - Last output repeated twice -

```

ip is configured with a fixed address and running.

Later, I get the following messages:

```
May 27 10:18:16 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: read_mii_word failed

                - Last output repeated 76 times -

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_register, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_registers, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_register, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: get_registers, status -22

                - Last output repeated 241 times -

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: read_mii_word failed

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_register, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_registers, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_register, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: get_registers, status -22

                - Last output repeated 249 times -

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: read_mii_word failed

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_register, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_registers, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_register, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: get_registers, status -22

                - Last output repeated 249 times -

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: read_mii_word failed

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_register, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_registers, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_register, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: get_registers, status -22

                - Last output repeated 249 times -

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: read_mii_word failed

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_register, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_registers, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: set_register, status -22

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: get_registers, status -22

                - Last output repeated 207 times -

May 27 10:21:00 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: read_mii_word failed

                - Last output repeated 10 times -

May 27 10:21:18 [kernel] eth1: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

May 27 10:21:20 [kernel] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

May 27 10:21:20 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: get_registers, status -19

                - Last output repeated 26 times -

May 27 10:21:20 [kernel] pegasus 1-1:1.0: read_mii_word failed

```

And that's it, no communication any more.

The adapter was running at my notebook (usb2 and connected 100Mbit/s switch) with a speed of about 1 Mbyte/s. Not really fast, but it seemed to be stable. NFS traffic was not running (or terribly slow) with that notebook (core duo).

[EDIT]: I must correct myself, it's not running stable with the notebook - same error 'read_mii_word failed'.

Does anybody has a idea how to solve the problem? It would be a great help for me.

Regards, ixoLast edited by ixo on Tue May 29, 2007 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ixo

I got a solution - if somebody has the same problem.

I'm using kernel 2.6.21-gentoo-r2. With this patch it seems to work. (Now for 2,5 hours.)

Regards, ixo

----------

## ixo

Correction:

It's not stable. The line was dead after 3,5 hours   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

